# Cleaning the engine bay



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm looking at cleaning the engine bay up, everything seems to be dirty in there and a little bit of oil from a leak I had a while ago. What's the best advice to clean it ?

I read that you shouldn't really pressure wash it or even spray the hose in there


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

I've heard gunk works well in there tonksy.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If you take care you can steam clean the engine bay


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Gunk or any engine bay cleaner, lots of cloths and good old elbow grease


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

Okey dokey, here goes...I spray mine with bilberry wheel cleaner (not joking !)...leave it for about 5 mins, then spray it again, this time agitating everywhere with a brush, using something like this
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-an ... d_524.html
Start the engine, then use a normal hose (not pressure washer), and rinse all over. Dry the bay with a blower/hair dryer/whatever, then spray all over with aerospace 303
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/ ... d_366.html
Contrary to instructions, just leave it to dry, don't rub it in.....I've done this to really dirty engines, and it brings them up as good as the day they left the factory !!  
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=217823


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

I find just wiping things with rags and maybe using a mild solvent on particularly oily bits if i need to. Then some silicone spray on the plastics.

I don't think there's any need for expensive cleaning products on the engine bay.


----------

